# My diy broadhead target



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I went to Home Depot and got two 1-1/2 x4x8 sheets of polystyrene for 15$ each. I then cut them in half for a 4'x4' target. This gave me 4 layers









I added a layer of playroom floor mats (don't tell my son) 
















I taped them together and shot it and my arrow zoomed through it all....... So I untaped it an added a layer of cardboard. One shot is a field tip and the other is a g5 montec
















I'm not totally satisfied with the stopping power so ill prolly add another layer of foam then build a frame for it. Anyone have any ideas other than more layers?


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Well you could cut it to 2'x4' and double the layers. 4x4 seems like a big target to me.


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

I am in the process of this sort of target as well.... I have done alot of research and here is my aproach.

I used the same foam, but I highly recomend using pray glue between the layers, when the foam breaks down the glue will actually help hold it together, but dont use to much, it will burn onto your arrows a little. I found 3M works well.

step 2 is when you build your target, make a "frame" out of cardboard to hold it together, again this will help with the break down over time. This should cover all ov the foam on all 4 sides tightly.

and my modification.... Where my target is, I have cut it out taped it out and made just that spot replacable. i use the same foam and same process, but when its worn out, i can remove it, and put brand new foam in. 

Its alot of work, but its always fun to tinker.


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool thanks, how many layers do you use


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not bad dude. Might want to add a little more backing


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

do you then just pull the arrow with the broadhead the rest of the way through?

Just wondering how you get it out without losing the insert/broadhead....

(newbie, sorry if stupid question).


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

Cut them into 18 inch wide strips and stack em up. I think my target is 4 sheets of 2" foam. It's all wrapped in saran wrap to keep the mess down. This pic was when it was new, but it has lasted for hundreds and hundreds of broadhead hits. Lots of places to shoot at, holes staggered on front and back, shots evenly distributed.

All the foam is sandwiched together between 2x4 backed plywood and screwed tight with 3/8" threaded rod. When the layers wear out, just replace them with new foam. This one is going on season two without having to replace any foam.


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok so 18" deep and 4' wide? I can do this plus I was worried about the suns reflection on the silver. How deep do your arrows go?


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

308ruger- since I added cardboard I unscrewed the broadhead from the back side and then pulled it out.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

bamf876 said:


> Ok so 18" deep and 4' wide? I can do this plus I was worried about the suns reflection on the silver. How deep do your arrows go?


 I think he means to stack them sideways. What you are loooking at is the thin edge, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got it from the pictures thanks. I was wondering if 12" would be thick enough, instead of 18" I wonder how far his arrows go through.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

bamf876 said:


> 308ruger- since I added cardboard I unscrewed the broadhead from the back side and then pulled it out.


Thank you bam, that makes much more sense!


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

well i tried it storm27m's way but tried 12" deep instead of 18 and its a no go! arrow buried to the knock. so much for this foam maybe ill use it to make a smaller target.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

The depth will depend on the bow. You will want the broadhead to go through so that you can unscrew it and pull your arrow. I really cant tell the color in the pic, but I use the blue insulation.


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

This stuff is white with a silver later. Home Depot didn't have any blue. The 2" they had was a yellowish color and was like, 32$ a sheet. This target was supposed to be budget minded haha.


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

bamf876 said:


> I got it from the pictures thanks. I was wondering if 12" would be thick enough, instead of 18" I wonder how far his arrows go through.


Sorry for not getting back to you earlier. I wouldn't suggest any thinner than 18" and if I had it to do again, I'd probably go a little thicker. If I remember correctly, I think I was getting about a foot of penetration initially but some of the spots are now going almost to the fletchings. I have never shot through the target. I'm shooting an arrow that is about 400gr out of a Strother Wrath set at 66lbs. I have no clue what the arrow speed is. 

It's easy to make the target smaller too, just try to optimize your cuts in the foam sheets so you're not wasting much. The guy I got the idea from built his at 30" wide 18" deep. I think he got 8 pieces per sheet and had a little left over as waste. I cut mine at 48" x ~19", got 5 pieces per sheet and wasted almost nothing. Credit for the original idea goes to a guy on the Bowsite forums but I couldn't find the post. People on the post were making the targets as small as 2'x2'x18". I wanted a really big target!




atjunkie said:


> The depth will depend on the bow. You will want the broadhead to go through so that you can unscrew it and pull your arrow. I really cant tell the color in the pic, but I use the blue insulation.


Agreed, depth of penetration depends on the bow/arrow combo. However, I did NOT want full penetration. I wanted to be able to shoot both sides without penetration. I think I would have been better off with 22-24" of thickness for my bow. I do shoot both sides with the foam at about 19" thick but I stagger impact points (a target on the front is empty space on the back). I shoot into the block and pull the arrow out the way it came. I'm using a 3-blade broadhead (Shuttle-T) and they pull out very easy without ripping foam out. The blades follow their cut on the way out. Once I started getting full penetration, I just twisted the arrow until the blades lined up with the blade marks in the target and pull the whole thing back out. I never take the broadheads off to get the arrow out of the target.




bamf876 said:


> This stuff is white with a silver later. Home Depot didn't have any blue. The 2" they had was a yellowish color and was like, 32$ a sheet. This target was supposed to be budget minded haha.


The guy I borrowed this target idea from used the pink/blue EXTRUDED polystyrene (EPS) foam sheets and complained of residue on his arrow shafts. As you noted, it is also rather expensive. I used plain ol' white EXPANDED polystyrene (EXP) foam...the cheap stuff. I think I paid about $9 a sheet for the 4'x8'x2" sheets from Sutherlands (similar to Home Depot/Menards/Lowes/etc). I get no residue from the white foam. It may not last as long as the EPS stuff but the EXP foam is waaaaay cheaper!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Any decent B-head targets that I can buy? Seems the home made ones get $$$ fast. If I had room I would do a sand box.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Tunaboy said:


> Any decent B-head targets that I can buy? Seems the home made ones get $$$ fast. If I had room I would do a sand box.



I've been shooting the same blob target for 4 seasons now. Bought from a guy on here, I think it was $110 delivered. Weighs 70#, 24x24x8. I expect to get 3 more seasons out of it. I did see some recent complaints that the newer targets are not holding up as well. I have gotten better at bh tuning so its not taking as much abuse each year either.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

My muzzys don't pull very good. For a backstop I use TSC foam blocks, they help stop the arrow so I have to pull from them and them remove the head. This will let you get by with 4 to 5 layers of foam. Plus I don't put them tight together, I think this helps absorb the penetration. Sight'em in boys!


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

If there is any construction going on around you, free is about as budget minded as you can get.:yo:



bamf876 said:


> This stuff is white with a silver later. Home Depot didn't have any blue. The 2" they had was a yellowish color and was like, 32$ a sheet. This target was supposed to be budget minded haha.


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

I've asked a few places but haven't got anything, I don't spending a little money if it will last, plus my wife won't lose any arrows if it's bigger haha


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Try wally world. I bought two of the 17 dollar crappy foam targets and taped them together. Works great and a darn site cheaper than a block target that is much smaller and leaves those shavings. All over the yard


----------



## arsurveyor (Jun 28, 2012)

Go to Lowes and buy a 3 cf bag of peat moss (shaped like a block). This stuff is packed tight in thick plastic and will stop any broadhead. Just tape up your holes at the end of each shooting session. Not a bad target for less than $10. If your like me, and only target shoot about a dozen broadheads a year, the peat moss will last for several years.


----------



## bamf876 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good ideas thanks


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Strap a bunch if tsc foam blocks together with a ratchet strap.

I made metal brackets and ratchet strap it around 6 tsc foam blocks for .NASP targets.


----------



## akramer4868 (Nov 1, 2011)

Try the same amount of material but cut it into 1x2 foot chunks. should give you 32 of them. Stack them up and compress them with plywood and ratchet straps and then shoot at the thin side of the target. This stops arrows much better and for the most part is much less messy and holds together better. When you have shot it enough that your arrows are going through it, just tighten up the ratchet straps some more and it will last a while longer.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm using shipping boxes all thread compressed together


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

For broadheads just get a decent size cardboard box, stuff it with old towels, blankets, clothes etc. Put a bullseye on it ang call it good. Arrows pull right out. Just keep a decent supply of boxes and restuff with same cloth. You can wrap with plastic if need be. I'm cheap.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

tagged.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm going to try this idea, but build a 24in x 24in x 12 inch cube. I'm going to use 1/2 inch fiberboard sheathing, fire resistant material, it is a brownish color and heavy. 28 pounds for a 4x8 sheet, the target will be 3 sheets total, bound together with a ratchet strap. Will be around 80lbs total lol and cost 33 dollars. We will see how it goes.


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

kevinfoerster said:


> I'm going to try this idea, but build a 24in x 24in x 12 inch cube. I'm going to use 1/2 inch fiberboard sheathing, fire resistant material, it is a brownish color and heavy. 28 pounds for a 4x8 sheet, the target will be 3 sheets total, bound together with a ratchet strap. Will be around 80lbs total lol and cost 33 dollars. We will see how it goes.


Nice idea, let me know how it works out.


----------

